
Tools for Treason (2013) - PavlovsCat
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/06/tools-for-treason/
======
PavlovsCat
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6001010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6001010)

